# Method for taking names while shooting candids at an event



## acoll123 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an event coming up and was wondering how everyone else takes names while taking candids at events. Is there an App for that? Or, should I just continue to carry a small notepad with me?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

The voice memo feature of the 1D X comes in handy for that sort of thing. I suppose you could do something similiar with your phone or a small voice recorder - something one-handed would likely be easier than a notepad+pen.


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 18, 2013)

notepad and pen all the way


----------



## dexstrose (Feb 18, 2013)

i'm still using pen and paper cause i can see what the names are quickly and how its spelled from what he or she gave me during the event.


----------



## annoyingzhang (Feb 18, 2013)

I work at a student newspaper and captions must include first and last name, their classification (junior senior etc) and major. So a lot of information to gather. Some of my coworkers use the movie function to just record audio. I personally use a dedicated digital voice recorder so I don't suck up memory! I find out when I'm in a rush my hand writing gets worse and then I can't read the names. Also a top tip: have them spell it out! There's a billion versions of Kalee, Kaylee, Caylee, Kallie, oh gosh!


----------



## Wilmark (Feb 18, 2013)

There is the potential for camera makers/app developers to devise solutions to this issue. There should be a way for the camera to generate say one of those square bar codes and embed that information in the file - that way the subjects in the photo can easily find themselves online. Also app developers can make an app that could use that information to share the information immediately with nearby phone users. I am thinking there are lot of problems and functionality (that could be had) and issues that can be solved with the existing technology. There should be a way if you are a photographer at an event to allow nearby people to use your wifi to access your live content. Canon took the first step by integrating wifi integration with camera function with the 6D, lets see what is the full potential of this technology.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 18, 2013)

.
I don't get such info anymore. When I did, we were in the paper and pencil age.

A local newspaper photographer I know uses his cell phone. Goes to the person after taking the picture, enters name, age, etc. through keypad and sends it right to the paper's ed. staff. They then cross check with the reporter who also asked the subject for that information.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The voice memo feature of the 1D X comes in handy for that sort of thing. I suppose you could do something similiar with your phone or a small voice recorder - something one-handed would likely be easier than a notepad+pen.



Man, I had a serious need for quick voice memos like this at a photo booth I did recently.


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

Your phone probably has a voice recorder. They would replay back in sequence. To help you could start each persons voice tag with eg: "tall guy with red shirt" and get HIM to say his name (rank & serial number!), spell if necessary and there....you've got it. I use the voice recorder on 1-Series bodies. 

-PW


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, get them to spell it otherwise chances are they'll be upset when they see their names in print but spelled incorrectly


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

if they have a business card, get them to hold it to their face and take a snapshot close up. or if the atmosphere is not so casual then switch camera to vid mode for a sec or use iphone


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The voice memo feature of the 1D X comes in handy for that sort of thing.



This is another reason why, I bought a used 1Ds3 instead of a second 5D3. This saves me much time.

If the event isn't too noisy you could use dictation device on your smart phone.


----------

